# Gun shy Beagle



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

I took my dog out yesterday and he was doing really good. He found a track and a rabbit and ran it right back to me. He was not far behind it when I shot the rabbit. After that he just kinda shut down he wouldn't put his nose down, he was following in my tracks and not interested in hunting. My question is what if anything I can do to help him get over the problem and acclimate him to shooting. It was almost like I beat him. The last thing I want is for him to associate hunting with punishment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

the took mine to the shooting club and sat on the tail gate for a while with her a couple times. then I left her in the bed while I shot twice a week. after about 3 week she was ok after 6 weeks she didn't even think twice


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

kwelch11 said:


> I took my dog out yesterday and he was doing really good. He found a track and a rabbit and ran it right back to me. He was not far behind it when I shot the rabbit. After that he just kinda shut down he wouldn't put his nose down, he was following in my tracks and not interested in hunting. My question is what if anything I can do to help him get over the problem and acclimate him to shooting. It was almost like I beat him. The last thing I want is for him to associate hunting with punishment. Any help would be appreciated.


How old is he?


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

U had one dog that was extremely gun shy. I used a starter pistol and her regular feeding to work this out. I went out 65 yards and fired the pistol. Then I would walk up and place her food in her kennel. I would do this every day at feeding, at first she would bolt for her house. But when she didnt after a while I would move 5 yards closer to her and repeat the deal over and over until I was at last right on top of her and could shoot the starter gun. This was not a short process for me I think like months. But keep in mind this dog was worst case scenario. In the end this little beagle turned out to be one of the best I have had.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

It sounds like this is the first time the dog heard a shot and that it was way to close to the dog. Its understandable it would scare the dog. I always trained to the gun by running the young hound with an older hound & when they were out quite a ways and running/tonguing I would either fire off a starter pistol or if I didn't have one, a smaller type firecracker. When the young dog saw it had no effect on the older dog, that did the trick.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

aww thats a bummer. probably could have been fixed on the spot by simply turnng it inot play with the dog. that first rabbit ,squirrel, what ever, i always play it up big time with a dog,, let them gnaw it a bit,, get fur in their mouth,, spend five or ten minutes just focused on playing with the dog so he thinks what just happened is the best thing ever , and wants it to happen again.
meanwhile,,, stat making noises around the dog in a way he undrstands is fun time. not scarry. whoop and holer and bang the food dish while feeding him making it fun to hear the noise,,,not scarry. when you take him to play in the yard clap your hands and such. do not take him to a un range,,that noise will be scarry and make no sense to him. you did good if you never shot overhim with out a running rabbit do distract him, you just needed to tune it a little.

now just take your time undo the error , he just needs a little fun and time.


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

rainyday said:


> How old is he?


He is 2 and a half


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

This is not the first time he has been shot around but the problem seems to be getting worse. Thanks for the advise and keep it coming. This is my first Beagle and its certainly a learning process for both of us.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I would say just keep shooting over him he should get it after a while that after you shoot a good thing happens , you get the rabbit that he is chasing. Good luck I have never had a problem wth a gun shy dog so I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

At least he only shut down and then came by you, some will turn and run the other way & keep running.


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

i 100 percent agree with sgc, your dog is not gun shy, what u need is a broke dog to keep going and dont shoot when not running. the gun shot was confusing not scarey will become a problem if not handeled properly. if i can help pm me. ill try


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine was like that. I just shot around her while we were hunting and now she kinda stops an looks at me but that's about it..

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If that rabbit is not at least 50 yards out in front , DON'T SHOOT !

Let the dog keep running it. Let him focus on the rabbit and he'll probably not even notice the shot.

Back in the old days , if I shot at a rabbit , I'd call the dogs to me all excited like , and show them the rabbit , or put them on the track ( if I missed ).
Pretty soon , they'd come running when they heard me shoot.

Now that I don't carry a gun anymore , the dogs I have now don't miss a beat when they hear someone shoot. (kids and grandkids do the shooting)

I have been in this game for 45 of my 54 years and have never had a gunshy dog. Nor have I ever introduced a dog to the gun other than while hunting.


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

Homer was right he is not gun shy! I just scared to crap out of him that day. lesson learned. Thanks to everyone for the advise and especially to homer hounds for all his help.


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't scare your dog! Find a local shooting range. You and a friend take your dog to the range. Friend drives. You play with your dog and slowly lower your window. If dog gets scared roll up your window. Keep playing with your dog. Eventually you will be able to roll window all the way down and dog won't be scared. Next, if no one is shooting a magnum rifle, Put dog on leash and treats in your pocket. walk dog around well away from shooting line giving it treats regularly. If someone is shooting a loud cannon come back another day. I have used this to introduce young dogs to gun fire. They soon get the idea that when the gun goes off good things happen. Don't push your dog too hard. If there is too much noise go home and try again some other day. You are trying to convince your dog that good things happen when it hears a bang. You may want to keep some of your dog's favourite treats in your pocket the first few times you go hunting. Shoot and if dog at all nervous give it a few treats. Good luck!


----------

